# yj and a snoway plow



## toivo (Jan 20, 2014)

i have a 92 yj and a 6'6'' snoway plow. it has 3 pt solid hookup but i do not have the rest of the plow subframe. i need to know some measurements for subframe parts to be able to mount this on the yj. not much info since they dont make the subframes anymore. and all measurements seem to top secret stuff. please help me get this thing going. thanks, toivo


----------

